# Putting pipes in Elm trees??



## BigUglySquirrel (May 22, 2006)

We've noticed quite a few large Elms with pipes protruding from them. They appear to be copper. They're driven straight in with the end sticking out open. It's similar to what you'd do to get sap from Maples to make syrup. An older gentleman told me that they used to do this way back in the day to let water out of the trunk. For what reason he didn't know. Does anyone have any idea what this is all about? Sure someone out there knows....


----------



## Husky288XP (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like the tree had Bacterial Wet Wood, the reason for the internal plumbing.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (May 23, 2006)

Ok. Thanks. It all seems to simple now.  Thanks again!!


----------



## antigrassguy (May 24, 2006)

*One of my favorites*

Yes, bacterial wet wood= SLIME FLUX. I dont know why but I like the sound of this one. I have been told by a few old farmers around this area that these trees are "piss elms" as they have a unpleasant smell.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (May 24, 2006)

Si. Piss Elm. Stanky stuffs. And heavy. And full of pipes that like to kill expensive chains. Stupid bacterial wet wood.


----------



## treeseer (May 26, 2006)

The plumbing is not often recommended any more because it usually expands the infection, which is more a cosmetic than a structural problem.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (May 28, 2006)

These Elms were planted in the 30's. I was told that there was a big boom because the species was young to the region and they were quite the fad for some time. Off the topic a bit, how refreshing is to run into a homeowner that is tree consciencious?! This client knew every tree on his property, had planted most and had a very keen arborist vocabulary. Most people around here view trees as a "nuiscence" more than anything else.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 4, 2006)

Slime flux, dont the racoons, squirrels and stuff get drunk on that piss?

I've never seen slime flux before, I thought it was a build up of fluid between the bark and sapwood?

If there's copper pipes into the tree then the slimy stuff is in the heartwood? Yes/no? bizaar 

So, if you cut down this tree what would you see inside?


----------



## antigrassguy (Jun 4, 2006)

Ekka, slime flux is different than "alcoholic flux" which smells like a fermenting brew. Being anaerobic, no air, it is uasually found in heartwood where it builds pressure and will sometimes spread to outer sapwood. As far as what you would find in tree if cut down is much streaking and discoloring that any bowl turner would love. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jun 4, 2006)

The fluid continuosly flows out the tree and causes a big old wet spot that is considered ugly, which is why the pipe is put in, to make the fluid drip out away from the bark.
The problem is drilling into the infected area can open up the tree's vascular system and cause the the wetwood to spread.
If the pipes are already in, leave them alone. If there are not pipes, don't add them.


----------



## TimberJack_7 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Good ol' slimeflux*

There are quite a few of those copper pipes sticking out of the large surviving elm trees over in the Shaker Heights and Cleveland Heights area here in Ohio. Back in another life when I was the main fertilizer/pesticide/injecticide guy, I used to run into these things all the time when doing the Alamo injections to the elm trees.

They are very slimy, yucky and disgusting. In a lot of cases, the tree had almost grown completely over the pipe making the tree look like it had a nasty bladder control problem. I don't miss running across those things!


----------



## trees4est (Jun 7, 2006)

The anaerobic nature of the bacteria actually can make it harder for fungus to enter into the interior of the tree. Drilling to drain it could make it easier for fungi to get a foothold, theoretically. I haven't come across enough with drains to see, has anyone else? I'll bet it can't drain fast enough to dry out the interior, but I'd be curious to know. They usually have natural drains at old branch holes, and they're always still soaking and stinky inside. Nothing like walking around in public after getting soaked by the sawdust (sawgoo?) from dropping a big trunk full of the stuff. People sniff the air wondering what sewer you just crawled out of.
These two trees both have drains in them, but I don't think they're draining much anymore:
http://www.dfr.state.nc.us/urban/big_trees/215.jpg
http://www.dfr.state.nc.us/urban/big_trees/214.jpg


----------



## maxburton (Jun 7, 2006)

Agreed. Trees make wetwood for a reason. Also, isn't copper the stuff they coat burlap with to keep the roots from growing? I thought it was poisonous to trees.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 13, 2006)

maxburton said:


> Agreed. Trees make wetwood for a reason. Also, isn't copper the stuff they coat burlap with to keep the roots from growing? I thought it was poisonous to trees.



I had the same thought. There are some posts on the site about putting copper nails in trees to kill them.

I've gotten into some of these trees and the name doesn't do them justice. Nice to know the reason for the smell.


----------



## Treeman14 (Jun 13, 2006)

Copper nails are used for installation of lightning protection in trees. They don't kill the tree.


----------



## Ekka (Jun 16, 2006)

Copper nails thing is a tale, more BS from who knows where.

I'm still unsure of where this wet crud comes from and why. Is the tree hollow inside? If some-one can get close up pics of drains or a felled log with the crud inside it would be good ...

... occasionally I have cut into kino veins in our bloodwoods but that's different.


----------



## PTS (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't believe that there has to be a void in the trees density to create bacteria wetwood. I have cut several that had it however there wasn't a large pool of water in the void in the middle of the log. Around here the stuff is quite prevalent and for some reason this year is worse than others. The Chinese elms (piss elms) seem to be more susceptible. I don't however have a way to treat it short of the recommended injections. What is nice about it it is that it sure gets the homeowners attention and they call all concerned which mean one way or another you are going to make a sale.


----------

